# I've found the solution ;)



## there_there (Nov 4, 2006)

light cream - 1 tiny little carton = 30 calories per serving, and there's 32 servings per carton. So i'm going to try a little expirement......for the next 7 days i'm going to just eat normally throughout the day (although, normally has turned a little fattening for me lately...) and then drink four of these right before i go to bed.

30 calories X 32 servings X 4 cartons 7 days = 26,880 calories

which would equal a 7.7 pound weight gain

i feel like i've been kinda inundating this board with posts & pics (which probably dont show all that much progress really....) so i'm going to hold off on posting any shots until next Sunday night, at which time (hopefully ) i'll have an extra 7 pounds of fat to display


----------



## love dubh (Nov 5, 2006)

there_there said:


> light cream - 1 tiny little carton = 30 calories per serving, and there's 32 servings per carton. So i'm going to try a little expirement......for the next 7 days i'm going to just eat normally throughout the day (although, normally has turned a little fattening for me lately...) and then drink four of these right before i go to bed.
> 
> 30 calories X 32 servings X 4 cartons 7 days = 26,880 calories
> 
> ...



Heavy cream whips nicely into, ta da, whipped cream!

Use heavy cream as replacement for milk in coffees, teas, hot chocolates, cereal, oatmeal, etc etc.


----------



## there_there (Nov 5, 2006)

lol

without providing any details, my body vetoed that "solution" 

so i guess i'll be sticking with the slower process - but i'm still going to try and make some progress this week. I'll hold off any any photos until i hit 210 pounds - it'll just be a little longer


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Nov 5, 2006)

have you tried eggnog? 1/2 of a cup is 200 calories, which works out to 1600 in one pint. i think its very good, so i've been drinking alot of it.


----------



## there_there (Nov 5, 2006)

collegeguy2514 said:


> have you tried eggnog? 1/2 of a cup is 200 calories, which works out to 1600 in one pint. i think its very good, so i've been drinking alot of it.



i'll give it a shot 

i was dreaming about that 4,000 calories in one shot though (actually i only got 2.75 containers down before i realized i had miscalculated)

lol


----------



## missaf (Nov 5, 2006)

As a point of clarification, the BHM board, while fitting to our men who are overweight and gaining, is also for those who do not have a desire to participate in the gaining or feeding lifestyle. The Weight Board is designed for those who have weight gain fantasies or who are gaining for fun 

We have a diverse group of people here, so let's try and keep things on topic in each forum


----------



## there_there (Nov 5, 2006)

missaf said:


> As a point of clarification, the BHM board, while fitting to our men who are overweight and gaining, is also for those who do not have a desire to participate in the gaining or feeding lifestyle. The Weight Board is designed for those who have weight gain fantasies or who are gaining for fun
> 
> We have a diverse group of people here, so let's try and keep things on topic in each forum



no offense, but what is your point?

i've certainly had no complaints from the ladies on here (or anyone at all for that matter...) about posting. unless you've been PM'ing with a ton of other people who share your point of view, i think you're completely off base


----------



## there_there (Nov 5, 2006)

by the way - the fact that you're just now posting this (ive been using this board for 2 months) in a middle of a thread where i'm saying, "hey - i'm not going to post any new pics until i gain 10 pounds" makes your complaint even more ridiculous


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 5, 2006)

there_there said:


> by the way - the fact that you're just now posting this (ive been using this board for 2 months) in a middle of a thread where i'm saying, "hey - i'm not going to post any new pics until i gain 10 pounds" makes your complaint even more ridiculous


She's a moderator and informing you on what occurs on this board. You might listen to what she has to say.


----------



## there_there (Nov 5, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> She's a moderator and informing you on what occurs on this board. You might listen to what she has to say.



i did not know that - but i still stand by everything i said


----------



## Emma (Nov 5, 2006)

missaf said:


> As a point of clarification, the BHM board, while fitting to our men who are overweight and gaining, is also for those who do not have a desire to participate in the gaining or feeding lifestyle. The Weight Board is designed for those who have weight gain fantasies or who are gaining for fun
> 
> We have a diverse group of people here, so let's try and keep things on topic in each forum



Actually missaf, I've noticed men who post about their weight gain before being told to go over to the BHM board. I don't believe there's ever been a problem with males posting weightgain type stuff here before. This board is more of a male orientainted 'bit of everything' type board rather than just 'on topic' like the main board. Plus if he posts over there FFA that just check this board might miss out on the post. 

Then again, you are the mod.


----------



## Laina (Nov 5, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Actually missaf, I've noticed men who post about their weight gain before being told to go over to the BHM board. I don't believe there's ever been a problem with males posting weightgain type stuff here before. This board is more of a male orientainted 'bit of everything' type board rather than just 'on topic' like the main board. Plus if he posts over there FFA that just check this board might miss out on the post.
> 
> Then again, you are the mod.



Missaf's the mod, but I've got to back Em here. I'm not saying it shouldn't be moved--that's totally a mod call--but I can understand the OPs confusion.


----------



## there_there (Nov 5, 2006)

Laina said:


> Missaf's the mod, but I've got to back Em here. I'm not saying it shouldn't be moved--that's totally a mod call--but I can understand the OPs confusion.



if its just this post, i guess i can understand what she's saying (although i think this would have been better communicated via PM than calling me out in the thread - i had no idea she was a moderator)

but really, *all* of my posts are about weight gain. And again, i think it's fair to say i've gotten a fairly warm reception from the FFA's on here

missaf - again, if it was just this post, fair enough. But i dont see the harm with me posting my progress on here, hence my confusion


----------



## Laina (Nov 5, 2006)

there_there said:


> if its just this post, i guess i can understand what she's saying (although i think this would have been better communicated via PM than calling me out in the thread - i had no idea she was a moderator)
> 
> but really, *all* of my posts are about weight gain. And again, i think it's fair to say i've gotten a fairly warm reception from the FFA's on here
> 
> missaf - again, if it was just this post, fair enough. But i dont see the harm with me posting my progress on here, hence my confusion



I don't know about "calling you out". The thing with public comments like that is that they serve to let others know the same thing that you weren't aware of. 

Look at it this way: your post is now a point of reference. Maybe you'll get more hits out of it. =)


----------



## there_there (Nov 5, 2006)

Laina said:


> I don't know about "calling you out". The thing with public comments like that is that they serve to let others know the same thing that you weren't aware of.
> 
> Look at it this way: your post is now a point of reference. Maybe you'll get more hits out of it. =)






well, if i keep up my progress, i'll be a BHM soon enough and it wont be an issue regardless - here's to 210 (*preparing to order a pizza*)


----------



## Laina (Nov 5, 2006)

there_there said:


> well, if i keep up my progress, i'll be a BHM soon enough and it wont be an issue regardless - here's to 210 (*preparing to order a pizza*)



Hehehe. Good luck, hun!


----------



## missaf (Nov 5, 2006)

I am by no means singling out any one person or telling you that you are not welcome here. Systemically, this has been an issue every few months for quite some time. I am addressing concerns brought up by other people, and noticing the trend starting to turn once again off-topic for the forum. 

The FAQ for Dimensions reads:

_The Weight Board is more of an adult/fantasy style board where people can discuss their preferences and desires. The FFA/BHM board is for women who prefer big guys. _

The sub-titles for the boards also direct discussion to the appropriate locations.

When this happened in the past, we did not have a moderator for this forum or someone for people with concerns to bring up their issues with this trend in posting. I firmly believe these people are not condemning you guys or your preferences, but I have to agree that we should try and keep on topic as much as possible. Almost half the current threads on the boards right now have to deal with gaining, rather than BHM/FFA issues directly. I am not singling out anyone, rather gently trying to direct discussions to the appropriate forums.

Thanks for understanding


----------



## there_there (Nov 6, 2006)

missaf said:


> I am by no means singling out any one person or telling you that you are not welcome here. Systemically, this has been an issue every few months for quite some time. I am addressing concerns brought up by other people, and noticing the trend starting to turn once again off-topic for the forum.
> 
> 
> Thanks for understanding



fair enough (and sorry if i flew off the handle at first - again, i had no idea you were a moderator). I'll try to keep the "drinking 4,000 calories of light-cream in 2 minutes" conversations in the weight board from now on


----------



## squurp (Nov 6, 2006)

> The Weight Board is more of an adult/fantasy style board where people can discuss their preferences and desires. The FFA/BHM board is for women who prefer big guys.
> 
> The sub-titles for the boards also direct discussion to the appropriate locations.
> 
> When this happened in the past, we did not have a moderator for this forum or someone for people with concerns to bring up their issues with this trend in posting. I firmly believe these people are not condemning you guys or your preferences, but I have to agree that we should try and keep on topic as much as possible. Almost half the current threads on the boards right now have to deal with gaining, rather than BHM/FFA issues directly. I am not singling out anyone, rather gently trying to direct discussions to the appropriate forums.



I don't know this particular gent personally, but he has said nothing out of line. IS he maybe off topic a bit? Perhaps. But let's be honest, there are a lot of topic that discuss fantasy. One about "in my dreams I am 1000 lbs), etc etc. If you stifle this person, which you are free to do, then perhaps I'll just stop visiting here. Perhaps :there- there" will as well. Pretty soon, there'll be no BHM's. Then you will have to change the topic of the room to FFA room. 

I appreciate that there are moderators. spamming and other issues should be controlled, but you should allow people to converse freely for the most part. If people know "there-there" is going to talk about gaining weight, then they all have a choice not to read his posts. 

I guess in conclusion, I strongly disagree with your intervention here. It serves to stifle dialogue, rather than encourage it. I know since you are moderator, you get to do what you like - not a democracy, etc. etc., At least I may voice my opinion.


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Nov 6, 2006)

Or..... you could eat a whole tub of cream puffs every day! That's what I would do mmmmmm :eat1: this icon needs to look more like a sexy fat girl


----------



## Laina (Nov 6, 2006)

squurp said:


> I don't know this particular gent personally, but he has said nothing out of line. IS he maybe off topic a bit? Perhaps. But let's be honest, there are a lot of topic that discuss fantasy. One about "in my dreams I am 1000 lbs), etc etc. If you stifle this person, which you are free to do, then perhaps I'll just stop visiting here. Perhaps :there- there" will as well. Pretty soon, there'll be no BHM's. Then you will have to change the topic of the room to FFA room.
> 
> I appreciate that there are moderators. spamming and other issues should be controlled, but you should allow people to converse freely for the most part. If people know "there-there" is going to talk about gaining weight, then they all have a choice not to read his posts.
> 
> I guess in conclusion, I strongly disagree with your intervention here. It serves to stifle dialogue, rather than encourage it. I know since you are moderator, you get to do what you like - not a democracy, etc. etc., At least I may voice my opinion.



1. Stifle? No stifling, just a polite reminder that weight-gain issues are for the Weight Board.

2. If it wasn't there originally, the post you've highlighted ("In My Fantasies I'm 1000 lbs") is ON said Weight Board--the board designed for weight-gain related topics.

3. Wait, you're threatening to leave because someone was asked not to discuss weight-gain on the non-weight-gain board? Seriously, let's get some perspective here: Missaf made a casual, polite reminder that posts of this nature are better received on the Weight Board. OP got upset, didn't realize that Missaf was a mod, and yelled. A handful of us commented that yes, this stuff is for the Weight Board, but yes, we understand the confusion. Missaf clarified her previous statements, everybody went home happy. If that's a reason to leave, have at. I just don't see it.

*shrug*

I will never understand internet politics, I suppose. Maybe I'm just not easily enough offended.


----------



## there_there (Nov 6, 2006)

StrawberryShortcake said:


> Or..... you could eat a whole tub of cream puffs every day! That's what I would do mmmmmm :eat1: this icon needs to look more like a sexy fat girl



oh believe me, i have no intention of slowing down 


and i agree with Laina - case closed


----------



## Emma (Nov 6, 2006)

Actually I've got a question to ask. Assuming you're not allowed to talk about your gain here, does that mean you also aren't allowed to post pictures of your progress here? Which would mean you're pretty much going to be over at the weight board full time. The FFA better get looking over ther.


----------



## there_there (Nov 6, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Actually I've got a question to ask. Assuming you're not allowed to talk about your gain here, does that mean you also aren't allowed to post pictures of your progress here? Which would mean you're pretty much going to be over at the weight board full time. The FFA better get looking over ther.



i'm assuming that missaf was saying its not a problem for me to be posting shots of my progress here - i guess she just thought this particular thread was something that belonged over on that board due to the relative graphic/one-sided content......

thanks for the posts though - i appreciate it 

i'll keep posting shots of my progress here unless someone tells me otherwise......


----------



## Laina (Nov 6, 2006)

there_there said:


> i'm assuming that missaf was saying its not a problem for me to be posting shots of my progress here - i guess she just thought this particular thread was something that belonged over on that board due to the relative graphic/one-sided content......
> 
> thanks for the posts though - i appreciate it
> 
> i'll keep posting shots of my progress here unless someone tells me otherwise......




That was how I heard it, too. Pictures are on topic, whether they show off a gain or not. Gaining information, tips, or discussions of new ways to gain weight are for the Weight Board. Unless I'm wrong, in which case I hope Missaf will clarify again...because I'm really, really good at being wrong. (Dude, I don't do anything halfway.)


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Nov 6, 2006)

im kinda confused. if i was to post 2 pictures, showing what i've gained, it should be here, right?

but if i asked anything about gaining, what to eat, this or that concerning feeding, it should be on the weight board?


----------



## Emma (Nov 6, 2006)

collegeguy2514 said:


> im kinda confused. if i was to post 2 pictures, showing what i've gained, it should be here, right?
> 
> but if i asked anything about gaining, what to eat, this or that concerning feeding, it should be on the weight board?



I think so. Although I can't see why it's fair to show off pictures of gain as long as no mention of it is made. I think it should be one or the other.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 6, 2006)

missaf said:


> As a point of clarification, the BHM board, while fitting to our men who are overweight and gaining, is also for those who do not have a desire to participate in the gaining or feeding lifestyle. The Weight Board is designed for those who have weight gain fantasies or who are gaining for fun
> 
> We have a diverse group of people here, so let's try and keep things on topic in each forum



and that diverse group of people may choose whether or not to read wg-related posts. your point of clarification looks like discrimination to me. usually when men post bhm-wg posts on the weight board they're told to move em here. i fail to see why it was relevant to bring this up. he said nothing of an adult nature and those who don't like need not look (or comment). the weight board is also a place where people post "weight gain fantasies" and get ridiculed for it or told not to post. think about that diverse group of people you're catering to and the atmosphere that's already in jeopardy.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 6, 2006)

missaf said:


> I am by no means singling out any one person or telling you that you are not welcome here. Systemically, this has been an issue every few months for quite some time. I am addressing concerns brought up by other people, and noticing the trend starting to turn once again off-topic for the forum.
> 
> The FAQ for Dimensions reads:
> 
> ...



i'd also like to point out that this "definition" of the BHM board excludes homosexual FAs and i hope that's not intentional because that would be a shame. if i sound nitpicky it's because a pet peeve of mine are anal retentive message board mods and i'd hate to see Dim turn into the Fatten Up forums.


----------



## missaf (Nov 7, 2006)

collegeguy2514 said:


> im kinda confused. if i was to post 2 pictures, showing what i've gained, it should be here, right?
> 
> but if i asked anything about gaining, what to eat, this or that concerning feeding, it should be on the weight board?


 
Belly pictures are always welcome, hence the sticked belly library, which you can all use as a chronicle of your bellies 

Weight gain and its fantasies have a home on the Weight Board, but if you have questions for the other guys and gals about what occurs in your life about being fat, and all the things that go with it -- those kidns of posts are encouraged. As you'll notice there is a variety of subjects that fit into the BHM/FFA category directly, and we'd like to keep those at the forefront of discussion in this board. For instance, some essential reading threads (and the more contributions the better!):

Are there really FFAs?

What do you say when someone says something about fat?

What to do about stretch marks?

Are you a gentleman, or looking out for #1?

What FFAs are looking for

There are many, many more. In the coming days I'll be making a sticky post with a kind of holocron (sorry, I'm a geek, that word just makes sense here!) of threads that we all think are good first reads and good for information or contribution. Please PM me any threads you'd like to include and I'll add them to the list! I think this will be an awesome asset to the community.


----------



## squurp (Nov 7, 2006)

never a good idea to ignore one's constituents, be they majority or minority.


----------



## Laina (Nov 7, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> and that diverse group of people may choose whether or not to read wg-related posts. your point of clarification looks like discrimination to me. usually when men post bhm-wg posts on the weight board they're told to move em here. i fail to see why it was relevant to bring this up. he said nothing of an adult nature and those who don't like need not look (or comment). the weight board is also a place where people post "weight gain fantasies" and get ridiculed for it or told not to post. think about that diverse group of people you're catering to and the atmosphere that's already in jeopardy.




If we want to keep 'em here, how about a proactive suggestion? Perhaps WG posts could have some added heading, so that people who aren't into gaining can skip them? ("I've Found A Solution" doesn't imply WG to me, but maybe I'm missing something key.) After all, it's done on the story boards (or it's supposed to be). Just a quick WG in the heading, even, so that it's marked somehow for those of us who're too squeamish to get into hardcore gaining fantasy.

*The purpose of this post is not to tell anyone how to board should be run, and I don't know that it's a workable suggestion. I meant, more than anything, to point out that suggestions are better received than simple complaining.


----------



## lara (Nov 8, 2006)

i think all the men related stuff should be here, cause i'm not interested in big wimmen at all, so i never go on the other boards and i'm shure i'm not the only one?


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Nov 10, 2006)

I tend to agree. Most of this site is for BBWs and the men that love them, and on the internet at large D ) there is no shortage of such sites. But here, we can post anything that has any "fat guy who likes women" tinge. We're such a minor subculture within a subculture as it is, this is about the only place (thus far) we haven't been yet further marginalized. Why start now? The Republicans lost -- further control should lessen!


----------



## there_there (Nov 11, 2006)

lara said:


> i think all the men related stuff should be here, cause i'm not interested in big wimmen at all, so i never go on the other boards and i'm shure i'm not the only one?



not to bring this up again, but i totally agree....

i posted a really benign post about my weight, and it was un-cerimoniously moved to the weight board


is there actually a problem with me posting shots of my weight gain on here, and mentioning the fact that i'm gaining?

i thought the answer to that was "no" but now i'm confused again....


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Nov 11, 2006)

*sigh*
I dont care what has to be done etc etc
All I know is I wanna know where there_there and all the other cuties are gonna be posting.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 11, 2006)

For what it's worth, I like having all the BHM related stuff in one place. When I want to see this hottie's belly pics, much like Tori [she and I are unofficial co-presidents of there_there's fan club] I just want to know where they are.

My preference is for them to be on the BHM thread. Obviously if he posted about something non-size related like a current event, I can see it belonging on Hyde Park, but a gaining man I would look for here.


----------



## there_there (Nov 11, 2006)

LoveBHMS said:


> For what it's worth, I like having all the BHM related stuff in one place. When I want to see this hottie's belly pics, much like Tori [she and I are unofficial co-presidents of there_there's fan club] I just want to know where they are.
> 
> My preference is for them to be on the BHM thread. Obviously if he posted about something non-size related like a current event, I can see it belonging on Hyde Park, but a gaining man I would look for here.



thanks ladies 

my rear-end is getting pretty chubby these days too (i realized today....as much weight has gone there as my belly......)....i may have to find a way to post those shots as well (too-tight underwear? I've always worn very tight "bikini briefs" and they're beginning to fit me like a thong) 

well, where ever i have to post (and this certainly seems like the appropriate place), the posts will continue :eat1:


----------

